# PC-Kühlung Temperatur zu Hoch



## musiikzz (15. August 2021)

*Hallo meine Specs:
CPU:                        Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz   3.70 GHz*
Grafikkarte:           NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080  (10 GB)
RAM:                      32GB GSkillz DDR4 3200Mhz
Mainoard:              Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B45)
Kühler:                   Corsair iCUE H150i RGB PRO XT
Gehäuselüfter:      Corsair LL120 RGB

Das Problem ist ich habe auf ein neues Gehäuse umgerüstet undzwar auf lian li o11 dynamic xl und habe 10 lüfter extra bauen lassen damit die Temperaturen nicht so hoch gehen also GPU Temp ging max bisher bei Vollast auf 77 Grad was für mich zu hoch ist und CPU ging auch ab und zu auf 70 aber dann direkt wieder auf 65 und 62 Grad was ich eigentlich komisch finde. Es sollte doch konstant bei irgendeinem Grad bleiben hmmm?  Hab euch mal ein Bild mitten im Game drin geschickt mit Zahlen drin und ein Foto von meinem Rechner. Hab halt bei anderen Leuten mit dem Gleichen setup bessere Zahlen gesehen das ist der Grund warum es mich stört. Danke im voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. August 2021)

ALLE Lüfter ziehen nach außen die Luft weg.
Wo soll da kalte Kühlluft herkommen?

Dreh wenigstens die unteren um.


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. August 2021)

ist doch vollkommen normal und dann noch zu dieser Jahreszeit..


----------



## sinchilla (15. August 2021)

Nein, es ist normal. Nicht zu hoch usw. einfach Mal in die Materie einlesen. Ein statischer Wert ergibt aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Lasten, Taktraten, Verlustleistungen etc keinerlei Sinn.



> ALLE Lüfter ziehen nach außen die Luft weg.



Das ist dem RGB geschuldet, für die extraframes müssen halt Opfer gebracht werden ...Lüfter drehen ist da keine Option


----------



## Shinna (15. August 2021)

Vergleich einfach nicht Äpfel und Birnen. Die LL120 haben weder einen all zu hohen Luftdruck noch Durchsatz. Die Temperaturen sind völlig im Rahmen und unkritisch.

Und warum soll die CPU Temp statisch sein? Die hängt halt immer von der Last und VCore ab. Das diese nicht konstant ist, ist völlig normal. Auch kann deine 3080 unter Last bei Spitzen kurzfristig deutlich mehr Abwärme generieren. Das führt dann eben auch mal kurz zu etwas höheren Temps. Die Gehäuselüfter gleichen sowas ja nicht in Sekundenbrauchteilen aus.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ALLE Lüfter ziehen nach außen die Luft weg.
> Wo soll da kalte Kühlluft herkommen?
> 
> Dreh wenigstens die unteren um.


Klarer Fall von falsch zusammen gebaut


----------



## sinchilla (15. August 2021)

> Klarer Fall von falsch zusammen gebaut


Dafür sieht's aber gut aus....das ein halbes Kilowatt Verlustleistung  sich nicht eben in (kalte) Luft auflöst, sollte bedacht werden.


----------



## musiikzz (15. August 2021)

danke für eure antworten und außerdem wurde der CPU übertaktet von 3.7 auf 4.2 wollte ich noch sagen denke dass das dann auch noch ne rolle spielt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. August 2021)

musiikzz schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten und außerdem wurde der CPU übertaktet von 3.7 auf 4.2 wollte ich noch sagen denke dass das dann auch noch ne rolle spielt



Nö... bei >5 GHz (allcore) wäre das relevant ^^


----------



## Illitheas (16. August 2021)

musiikzz schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten und außerdem wurde der CPU übertaktet von 3.7 auf 4.2 wollte ich noch sagen denke dass das dann auch noch ne rolle spielt


Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, die Cpu läuft normal mit 4.3 ghz bei allen Kernen. Dass du trotz Untertaktung noch Temp. Probleme hast, spricht Bände. Lüfter falsch herum eingebaut und viel zu viele drin, man muss das Teil laut sein. Les mal ein Handbuch und lerne etwas über Airflow.


----------



## Bandicoot (16. August 2021)

77°C ist für ein 8700k ungeköpft gut,
Untervolte ihn lieber als ihn zu untertakten    -0,090 mit Standard Werten sollte dir noch ein paar Grad weniger bringen.
Lüfter so montieren das auch Luft rein kommt.
Am einfachsten im Sommer ist den Seitendeckel zu öffnen!

@ Illitheas, schon gelesen was unter seinem Namen steht, er fängt erst an, deshalb fragt er ja.


----------



## Eyren (16. August 2021)

Ich empfehle dir auch sich etwas mit der Materie zu beschäftigen.

Am besten du stöberst einmal hier:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forums/overclocking-prozessoren.20/page-1
		


Dort findest du einige threads zum Thema OC und UV deiner CPU. Optional selber einen aufmachen, ich denke es gibt noch genug User hier die Spaß am helfen haben.

Lüfter könnte man theoretisch drehen aber wie schon festgestellt leidet dann das RGB, das geht halt nicht.

Ach und um es noch einmal zusagen:

77°C sind völlig unkritisch.


----------

